# FS 30-06 Springfield Factory Ammunition - Remington CORE-LOKT



## germharness

For sale is 6 boxes (120 rounds) of factory Remington Express CORE-LOKT 180 gr PSP(pointed soft point). These are Remington pre-bankruptcy. Price $150 pickup only. Located in Copley Township. For more information call/txt Paul at 3 three 0 four 1 three 9 six 8 three for more information. Thanks for looking.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness

Still available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness

Sold. Thanks OGF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

